
Aggressively Stupid: The Story Behind After Dark (2007) - luu
http://lowendmac.com/thomas/07/0209.html
======
jboggan
After Dark was great (I remember oogling it in Babbage's) but firing up my
Dad's high-powered 486 and watching my Star Wars screensaver really made me
feel high-tech. Especially when the Jawas started walking onscreen and
stealing my folders.

[http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Star_Wars_Screen_Entertainmen...](http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Star_Wars_Screen_Entertainment)

------
jweir
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1w1SQ3ezh](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1w1SQ3ezh)
8

A huge collection of After Dark screen savers. 2:50 in is the X-Men which I
had the pleasure of working on as an artist. Many hours spent in front of
Deluxe Paint and Deluxe Animator to get the characters on to the screen.

I should have some of that work on a floppy somewhere.

~~~
aaronem
FYI, there's a space in your link which doesn't belong. Might want to edit
that out.

~~~
jweir
whoops, to late to edit, here is the link
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1w1SQ3ezh8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1w1SQ3ezh8)

------
barillari
> "There's nobody doing really creative screen savers these days, that I know
> of." xscreensaver, which even runs on iOS and OS X, continues to release new
> modules:

[http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/](http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/)

For nostalgia, DarkSide of the Mac had a pretty sweet freeware screensaver
collection.
([http://www.poubelle.com/DarkSide.html](http://www.poubelle.com/DarkSide.html))

Erfert Fenton's book "Art of Darkness" came with a bunch of add-on
screensavers for AD. I remember the chalkboard module being particularly
impressive.

------
webwielder
After Dark was cool, but my heart will always belong to Underware:
[http://macintoshgarden.org/apps/underware](http://macintoshgarden.org/apps/underware)

~~~
barillari
Underware was really impressive. I'm amazed that no-one has built anything
like this for Android. (I assume it's impossible on iOS.)

------
stuaxo
I wonder if it'd be possible for them to release this as freeware now ?

------
jeffehobbs
Neat interview, good job!

